# Welche Reifenkombi erfüllt breitesten Einsatzbereich?



## Deleted 76843 (28. August 2011)

Guten Abend,

hat wer nen guten Tipp welcher Reifen/Reifenpaar nen möglichst breiter Bereich abdeckt bezüglich nass/trocken?

Mir geht das ständige Reifenwechseln auf die Nerven. Reifen und Felgen mögens nicht, ich noch weniger. Und bei einer Saison mit ziemlich einseitigem Wetter (nicht dieses Jahr) bleibt ein Satz immer liegen, ganz zu schweigen davon dass es ein bisschen Geld sparen würde. 

Mir ist schon klar dasses den Reifen der alles kann nicht gibt. Aber wens richtig "plurpig" wird nützt sowiso nur noch ein Medusa oder ähnliches. 
Gefahren bin ich schon:

-Maxxis Larsen combi mit Crossmark, Aspen
-Schwalbe NN in combi mit RoRo
-Geax AKA, Gato und Mezcal.

Hat wer Erfahrung mit dem Onza Canis? Mein Favorit für jedes Wetter von oben wäre der Geax Gato. Dieser ist leider schon wieder relativ schwer und rollt nicht soo gut. Schwalbe fällt für mich eher aus dem Rennen weil mir die riesige Aufschrift schon wiedersagt. Vieleicht hat ja wer nen guten Tipp was man ganzjährig fahren kann.

Mfg


----------



## Piktogramm (28. August 2011)

Die Frage ist doch aber auch, wie lang dein Jahr geht. Nimmst du von schlammigem Frühling bis zum verschneitem Winter alles mit? In dem Fall wären Reifen vom Schlag Nobby Nic und Conti Mountain King II die Reifen mit dem geringsten, zu empfehlendem Grip wie ich finde. Gut rollen tun die aber bereits nicht mehr aber jeder Reifen der dir mehr Grip verschafft wird noch schwerer rollen.

Für Mäßig feuchtes Wetter (Böden noch nicht komplett durchgeweicht) ohne Schnee und Eis und vor allem ohne Lehmige Böden macht der X-King ein ganz Guten und rollt wie Sau. Nur wenn die Böden durchgeweicht ist, grober Schotter kommt oder der Boden Lehm ist, ist es beim XKing vorbei. Ebenso bei allen anderen Reifen mit dicht stehenden, eher kleinen Stollen.

Kurzum die eierlegende Wollmilch Sau gibt es nicht, einzig gibt es paar Schlappen die richtig schwer sind. Sowas wie der Conti Diesel. Nur ist das im Rollverhalten kein Vergleich zu genannten leichtgewichtigen CrossCountry Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (28. August 2011)

Ich hab ja geschrieben der Reifen der alles kann gibt es nicht. Lassen wir die extreme Schnee/Eis und komplett durchgeweichte Böden mal ausser Acht.


----------



## icettea (28. August 2011)

Soll es ein Reifen sein, den du draufziehst, weil du keinen Stress haben willst, weil Spaß im Vordergrund steht, weil der Trail zu jeder Wetterlage wartet ? Vielleicht tubeless ? 

Dann nimm den Fat Albert 2,25 

Der hat Mega Grip . Hält ! Rollwiderstand o.k. 
Bin mit einem bisher 2.000 km gefahren: 

Vinschgau
Alpen X 
Gardasee Saalbach Ischgl 
24h Stunden Rennen 

Und jedes Wetter .

Er war perfekt. 

Klar bei einem Rennen kann man über Rollwiderstand diskutieren ...


----------



## Deleted 76843 (28. August 2011)

Der Einsatzbereich ist vorallem
CC Rennen.


----------



## icettea (28. August 2011)

billi joe schrieb:


> Der Einsatzbereich ist vorallem
> CC Rennen.



Nobby Racing Ralph Kombi 
Oder Race King, fand den aber nicht pannensicher


----------



## Anto (28. August 2011)

billi joe schrieb:


> Der Einsatzbereich ist vorallem
> CC Rennen.





billi joe schrieb:


> Schwalbe fällt für mich eher aus dem Rennen weil mir die riesige Aufschrift schon wiedersagt.


Die störende Aufschrift ist für den Renneinsatz ein ganz wichtiges Kriterium! 



billi joe schrieb:


> Vieleicht hat ja wer nen guten Tipp was man ganzjährig fahren kann.





billi joe schrieb:


> Lassen wir die extreme Schnee/Eis und komplett durchgeweichte Böden mal ausser Acht.


Also doch nur für den Schönwettersonntag im Sommer?


----------



## Deleted 76843 (28. August 2011)

Feuchte und trockene Böden, CC Rennen und Training. Ich will einfach nicht einen Reifen wie etwa ein Geax AKA der auch schon bei leicht feuchtem Boden komplett zugesetztes Profil hat. Und ja, CC Rennen sind oft Sonntags...


----------



## Mais (28. August 2011)

Ich fahre vorne Albert, hinten Smart Sam.

Geht eigentlich überall ganz gut. Ist aber nicht leicht.


----------



## Piktogramm (28. August 2011)

Wenn die Böden wirklich schön durchgeweicht sind dann MK II oder Nobby vorn wie hinten (ich komme mit den wenig profilierten Reifen am Hinterrad nicht klar, am Hang rutschen die ja auch nur gnadenlos durch und lassen den Vortrieb gen 0 tendieren). Mit wenig Luftdruck gefahren ist der Rollwiderstand auch im Trockenen io. Geh es dir aber um Platzierungen verschenkst du so Potential.


----------



## Redrocky (28. August 2011)

Ich glaube er meint minimal feuchte Böden (zb. Regen vom Vortag, ...) und Rollwiderstand ist ihm am wichtigsten. Von daher Ro/Ro oder XKing. I bin bei Rennen Gripmäßig immer am minimum. zb. Ro/FF bei Schönwetter. Kommt auf den Fahrer an und ist sicherlich auch eine Gewöhnungssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (28. August 2011)

@redrocky genau so mein ichs. Ein leichtrollender, leichter Reifen mit relativ breitem Spektrum vonn feucht bis trocken. Die Rocket Ron Kombi ist auch momentan einer meiner Favoriten, (hat ich auch schon dran) allerdings stören mich halt die riesen Schriftzüge und wollt mal was neues probieren. Was ist vom Onza Canis zu halten? profil scheint dem RaRa recht ähnlich.


----------



## onkel_doc (29. August 2011)

Hallo
ICh fahr seit zwei jahren den onza canis. Fahr im moment nix anderes als diesen...vorne und hinten in 2,25er version.

Fahre damit vor allem marathon auf allen gegebenheiten. Dazu kommt auch noch bisschen gröberes gelände mit meinem new element msl.

Ein reifen also für alles. Absolut pannensicher bis jetzt. dazu kommt der nicht so hohe preis für die bessere und leichtere version.


----------



## maddda (29. August 2011)

Wie siehts mit X-King 2,2 Racesport aus?


Du wirst hier warscheinlich von jedem ein anderes Patentrezept bekommen....ist einfach bei riefen so


----------



## hefra (29. August 2011)

Ich an deiner Stelle würde am Hinterrad einen Semislick fahren, der setzt sich nicht zu und rollt gut. Am VR würde ich etwas wie den Maxxis Ignitor nehmen. 
Im Training fahre ich zum Großteil nur WTB Vulpine, auch bei Marathon möchte ich nichts anderes mehr fahren.

In CC-Rennen habe ich auch in 90% der Fälle (alles außer Tiefschlamm) den gleichen Satz Reifen montiert. Tufo XC2. Vom Profil recht vielseitig und Tubular gibt den nötigen Grip. Die Reifen sind allerdings nur bedingt fürs Training geeignet, da benötigt man schon einen dickeren Geldbeutel.


----------



## Groudon (30. August 2011)

Ich bin jetzt von 

vorne: X-King 2.0 SS --- hinten: RaceKing 2.0 SS

auf

vorne: MountainKing II 2.2 RS --- hinten: X-King 2.2 RS

umgestiegen und merke selber keinen deutlich höheren Rollwiederstand. Dafür ist der Grip sehr gestiegen. Für mich die aktuelle Reifenkombi für XK/MA.


----------



## las_bushus (30. August 2011)

Ich fahre persönlich keine Rennen oder so sondern nur zum Spaß und täglich auf Arbeit.

bin am Anfang NN und RaRa gefahren, was ich nicht wirklich toll fand.
die MK vorne 2.2 ss und hinten 2.4 ss (bringt extremen komfort beim HT) sind Grip-technisch selbst in ziemlich abgefahrenen Zustand noch bei Schlamm nutzbar, haben aber natürlich spürbaren Rollwiderstand.
Fahre aktuell die XKing 2.2 RS vorn und XKing 2.4 RS hinten und vom Rollwiderstand her sind die besser, Grip ist bei Schlamm nicht ganz so gut wie die MK aber man bleibt auch mit denen nicht stecken, im trockenen merkt man so gut wie keine Unterschiede.

mein Favourit zur Zeit also XKing 2.2 RS vorn und XKing 2.4 RS hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnezler (31. August 2011)

Im Sommer und bei Rennen XK RS 2.2 vorne und hinten RK RS 2.2 mit Milch und 1,5/1,7 bar.

Die restliche Zeit wird gefahren was man zwischen die Finger bekommt und günstig ist. Ich rüste jetzt bald auf 2,35" Maxxis Minion bei nem CC-HT, des mach den ganzen Winter über richtig Spaß und wenn man dann 1Woche vor dem ersten Rennen die Rennpellen aufzieht gehts ab wie Luzi


----------



## stivinix (31. August 2011)

Meine Kombi für 2011 am CC HT: vo. Maxxis Crossmark/hi. Maxxis Aspen, 
beide schlauchlos mit Milch (29" ;-)  )  
Ich möcht auch nicht dauernd wechseln...


----------



## .nOx (2. September 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hallo
> ICh fahr seit zwei jahren den onza canis. Fahr im moment nix anderes als diesen...vorne und hinten in 2,25er version.
> 
> Fahre damit vor allem marathon auf allen gegebenheiten. Dazu kommt auch noch bisschen gröberes gelände mit meinem new element msl.
> ...



Hast du die mal gewogen?


----------



## onkel_doc (3. September 2011)

na ja, sind sicher ned die leichtesten...ca 520g in 2,25er breite.
Die auf meinem grünen halten jetzt dann schon ein jahr. Und ich bin reichlich unterwegs.


----------



## .nOx (3. September 2011)

Danke für die Info.
Ich nehme an du hast die Faltversion?

Edit: Und was ist von einer MK2/X-King-Combi bei eher feuchten Bedingungen zu halten?


----------



## onkel_doc (3. September 2011)

jep die faltversion. Gibt aber zwei varianten...60tpi und 120tpi
die schwereren sind 570g bei 2,25er breite.

Werde mir demnächst auf dem grünen mal die 2,0er mit 410g draufmachen.
Bin ja mit dem grünen nur noch auf schotterwegen unterwegs.


----------



## Buchen74722 (4. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich schwöre auf Nobby Nick in Double Defence vorne

und

Racing Ralph in Double Defence hinten

halten viel aus, sind noch einigermassen flott und der Grip reicht bei dem was ich fahre, hinten wünsche ich mir gelegentlich mehr Grip....aber die Reifenhersteller haben das Modell "Eierlegendewollmilchsau" aus dem Programm genommen.


----------



## stevensmanic (4. September 2011)

ich finde die kombi vorne 2,1 nobby nick und hinten 2,25 rocket ron gut. mit dem schmalen nn hast du selbst bei relativ matschigen verhältnissen ne ganz gute führung und der rocket ron greift auch ganz gut. ausserdem ist der rollwiderstand auch in ordnung. 

wenn dich dir großen schriftzüge stören dann besorg dir doch einfach ein feines schleifpapier und schleif sie vorsichtig runter. 

grüße

stevensmanic


----------

